# تعلم صناعة الـ Cnc / الجزء الثالث / مرحلة تكوين تعاقب النبضات



## وليد الحديدي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
باسمه تعالى نبدأ الحلقة الثالثة من دورة صناعة مكائن الـ CNC ، فبعد أن تعرفنا في الحلقتين السابقتين على دوائر القيادة المرتبطة بملفات المحرك ، حيث تعمل هذه الدوائر كمفاتيح كل مفتاح مسؤول عن السماح بمرور تيار عن الملف المرتبط به أو قطع التيار عنه ، سنتعرف الآن على طرق توليد الإيعازات (أو النبضات الكهربائية) التي تعطي أمر الفتح أو الإغلاق لتلك المفاتيح بالترتيب المطلوب لتدوير المحرك بالإتجاه و السرعة المطلوبين . فهناك طريقتان لتوليد هذه النبضات هما : 
1- إما مباشرة من الحاسوب الشخصي باستخدام برنامج لعمل تسلسل النبضات
2- أو باستخدام دائرة متكاملة تختص بعمل تسلسل النبضات

الطريقة الأولى (طريقة السوفتوير)
فلنأخذ مثلاً الدائرة التالية





حيث تستلم المفاتيح إيعازات الفتح و الإغلاق بالتسلسل المطلوب عن طريق الـ control signals أو إشارات التحكم الواضحة في الرسم و التي تنقل من المعالج إلى الدائرة عن طريق المنفذ المتوازي ، أي أننا نحتاج أربعة أسنان (pins) من المنفذ المتوازي لنقل هذه الإشارات لتحريك محرك واحد أحادي القطبية و في نفس الوقت نحتاج إلى برنامج في الحاسوب يقوم بإرسال هذه النبضات حسب التسلسل المطلوب و عن طريق هذه الأسنان .

طيب فلنلق نظرة على المنفذ المتوازي ، حيث يتكون هذا المنفذ من 25 سن كما يوضح الشكل التالي :




فلدينا في هذا المنفذ 12 سن لأخراج البيانات من الحاسوب و هي الأسنان الملونة بالأزرق في الشكل .
و لدينا 5 أسنان لإدخال البيانات إلى الحاسوب و هي الأسنان الملونة بالأحمر .
و الأسنان الباقية الملونة بالأخضر كلها مربوطة بالأرضي لذلك لن نستفيد منها في إدخال و إخراج البيانات .

لذلك يمكننا استخدام أسنان الإخراج للتحكم بثلاث محركات أحادية القطبية كحد أقصى لأننا ليس لدينا سوى 12 سن إخراج فقط .

الطريقة الثانية (طريقة الهاردوير)
و هذه الطريقة تتميز بإمكانية التحكم بعدد أكبر من المحركات و بسهولة من ناحية البرنامج في الحاسوب الشخصي ، إذ أننا لا نحتاج هنا سوى اثنين من أسنان المنفذ المتوازي للتحكم بأي محرك خطوي من أي نوع ، و هذان السنان هما (pulse) للتحكم بالنبضات و (direction) للتحكم باتجاه الدوران و نحتاج أيضاً إلى سن ثالث غالباً ما يكون مشتركاً بين جميع دوائر القيادة المراد التحكم بها لغرض تقليل عدد أسنان اللإخراج المستخدمة ، و هذا السن يطلق عليه (enable) و وظيفته تفعيل دائرة القيادة لتكون جاهزة للعمل .
بالإضافة إلى ذلك نحتاج بالتأكيد إلى البرنامج الذي يولد هذه النبضات و يرسلها عبر هذه الإسنان الثلاثة إلى دائرة جديدة تعمل كوسيط بين الحاسوب الشخصي و دائرة القيادة و وظيفتها استلام سلسلة النبضات القادمة عن طريق سن الـ (pulse) و سن الـ (direction) و توزيعها على مفاتيح دائرة القيادة بالتسلسل المطلوب لتشغيل المحرك و حسب الإتجاه الذي يحدده الـ (direction) .
و هذا هو سبب تسمية هذه الطريقة بطريقة الهاردوير لأنها تستعمل دائرة خاصة لعمل تسلسل النبضات لدائرة القيادة بخلاف الطريقة الأولى التي تستخدم برنامجاً لهذا الغرض على حساب الزيادة في عدد أسنان الإخراج المستخدمة . 
و ما يهمنا هنا هو أن الطريقة المستخدمة و المتعارف عليها في عالم الـ CNC هي طريقة الهاردوير لأنها تستخدم عدداً أقل من الأسنان لكل محرك و بذلك يمكننا التحكم بعدد أكبر من المحركات بهذه الطريقة فبعض المكائن تحتاج للتحكم بأكثر من ثلاثة محركات كالمكائن ذات الأربع محاور فما فوق و هناك منها ما تحتاج للتحكم بمحرك رأس التفريز و محرك ضخ سائل التبريد . لذلك فإن كل دوائر القيادة (أو الدرايفرات) للمحركات الخطوية فيها ثلاثة أسنان للإدخال هي :
1- pulse
2- direction
3- enable
و الشكل التالي يبين المخطط العام للطريقة الثانية :




بعض الأمثلة على الـ sequencers
من الأمثلة على الـ sequencers الدائرة المتكاملة MC3479 التي تحتوي على دائرة جسرية نوع H بقدرة 16 فولت - 350 ملي أمبير بالإضافة إلى الدائرة المنطقية للتحكم و التي تستلم المدخلات :
1- step : لإدخال النبضات 
2- direction : لتحديد اتجاه الدوران
3- mode : لتحديد طريقة دوران المحرك (بطريقة الخطوة الكاملة أو بنصف الخطوة)

و هناك أيضاً الدائرة المتكاملة L297 التي تحتوي فقط على دائرة منطقية لعمل تعاقب النبضات للتحكم بدائرتين جسريتين نوع H لاستعمالهما في التحكم بمحرك خطوي ذي ممانعة متغيرة أو ذي مغناطيس دائم . و هذه الدائرة المتكاملة مصممة خصيصاً للدائرة L298 ذات الدائرتين الجسريتين نوع H بقدرة 2 أمبير لكل منهما . و بالإضافة إلى ذلك تحتوي دائرة الـ L297 على الدوائر اللازمة للعمل كمحدد تيار للدائرة الجسرية ، و سنتطرق إلى موضوع تحديد التيار فيما بعد .


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (3 ديسمبر 2007)

والله مجهود كبير بارك الله فيك 
والله محتاجين هيك دروس بحاجة ماسة ضروري وانتا اجيت على الوجع
انشاء الله بانتضار المزيد على احر من الجمر
بس بدي اسألك س}ال رح نتطرق لكيفية عمل الدرايفر بالكامل


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (3 ديسمبر 2007)

و الله شرح ولا اروع


----------



## وليد الحديدي (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير أخي أبو إسلام ، و الحقيقة أننا سنصل إلى بناء الدرايف بالكامل و لكن شيئاً فشيئاً لكي نستكمل معظم الجوانب المطلوبة لعمله و في نهاية الدورة ستكمتلك القدرة على بناء ماكنة كاملة بأي حجم إن شاء الله .


----------



## fractaledge3 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي وليد
شرح اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير

اسامة حسين


----------



## عمار ابو اسلام (4 ديسمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله تعالى
احنا معاكم على طول الخط
ومتابعين اول بأول
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## وليد الحديدي (9 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يبارك فيكم اخواني و يعيننا على إكمال الدورة


----------



## aliraqstar (5 مايو 2009)

عاشت ايدك ابو خالد الورد طبعا بالمناسبة اني هم اسمي وليد

اخوية العزيز اني من العراق من سكنة بغداد ممكن نتعرف ونسوي شغل لان احتاجك بهواي شغلات بالتصميم

اني عندي ورشة وقبل فترة اشتريت معدات لمكاين cnc وهواي شغلات اكدر اصمم بيهة بس احتاج خبرتكم بالكارتات والتحكم 

لذلك اخوية ممكن نتعارف اكثر ونتصل ابعض 

اخوك وليد


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## sakr56 (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخي وليد الحديدي
هل يمكن ان اشغل موتور 3ِA بواسطه الدائره التي بهاl297 و ذلك بأن اغير من نوع الbridge
وشكرا


----------



## وليد الحديدي (31 مايو 2009)

> عاشت ايدك ابو خالد الورد طبعا بالمناسبة اني هم اسمي وليد
> 
> اخوية العزيز اني من العراق من سكنة بغداد ممكن نتعرف ونسوي شغل لان احتاجك بهواي شغلات بالتصميم
> 
> ...


 أهلاً و سهلاً بيك أخوية العزيز و أتشرف بمعرفتك أخ وليد و راح أدزلك رقم تليفوني برسالة خاصة حتى نتعرف أكثر .


----------



## kly73 (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوية العزيز ابو خالد اين اجد في بغداد محركات الخطوة كاالتي انت استخدمتها في ماكنة cnc


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر ليك عل مجهودك


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## سعد رفعت (16 فبراير 2010)

كيفية استخدام plc لاعطاء الاشارات للمواتير


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (7 مارس 2010)

مشكور جهود صافية


----------



## aelgohary (11 أبريل 2010)

شكر خاص الى الأخ وليد الحديدى ولجميع الأخوة المشاركين بالعلم فى المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed-deejay (18 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (19 يونيو 2011)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> باسمه تعالى نبدأ الحلقة الثالثة من دورة صناعة مكائن الـ CNC ، فبعد أن تعرفنا في الحلقتين السابقتين على دوائر القيادة المرتبطة بملفات المحرك ، حيث تعمل هذه الدوائر كمفاتيح كل مفتاح مسؤول عن السماح بمرور تيار عن الملف المرتبط به أو قطع التيار عنه ، سنتعرف الآن على طرق توليد الإيعازات (أو النبضات الكهربائية) التي تعطي أمر الفتح أو الإغلاق لتلك المفاتيح بالترتيب المطلوب لتدوير المحرك بالإتجاه و السرعة المطلوبين . فهناك طريقتان لتوليد هذه النبضات هما :
> 1- إما مباشرة من الحاسوب الشخصي باستخدام برنامج لعمل تسلسل النبضات
> 2- أو باستخدام دائرة متكاملة تختص بعمل تسلسل النبضات
> ...



*السلام عليكم

اخي العزيز اود ان اعبر عن امتناني لك لطريقة شرحك الرائعة وانت مشكور جدا لذلك

لدي سؤال انا الان بصدد محاولة صنع دائرة انترفس لكن وجدت بها بيك 12f508 فاردت استبدالها باخرى من نوع16F84A هل هذه الفكرة ممكنة ؟

بالنسبة لsequencers الدائرة المتكاملة MC3479 انا لدي الدائرة TE3718 هل تصلح الفكرة حيث لا ادري كيفية الربط ؟

الرد منك اكيد وانا منتظر وبارك الله بك*


----------

